# Finally completed



## archpainting (Dec 6, 2009)

Here a couple of pics of job finished today. Been a few hards weeks must seems worth it now.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

What a great looking little home! And it looks like a great job also!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Looks nice.

Did you paint the roof too ?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Looks nice.

Actually, looks so new and pristine, one would almost think it looks like vinyl siding 

Did you paint the roof too ?


----------



## archpainting (Dec 6, 2009)

daArch said:


> Looks nice. Actually, looks so new and pristine, one would almost think it looks like vinyl siding  Did you paint the roof too ?


Thanks. Yeah painted the roof too. Quite a tricky one to do. Photo probably doesn't do it justice as to how steep it is.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

archpainting said:


> Thanks. Yeah painted the roof too. Quite a tricky one to do. Photo probably doesn't do it justice as to how steep it is.


it's metal. It could be 3:12 and still be scary


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

as mud would say

to many arches here


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks like a neat little project. Did a good job!! Keep it up!


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Very nice job! It has a nice classic, historic look. What product did you use to paint the roof? Seems like it would be a little tricky, not just with footing, but working strategically with the sun to get a consistent sheen and application.


----------



## archpainting (Dec 6, 2009)

Masterpiece said:


> Very nice job! It has a nice classic, historic look. What product did you use to paint the roof? Seems like it would be a little tricky, not just with footing, but working strategically with the sun to get a consistent sheen and application.


Thanks. Roof applied 1 coat dulux high build metal primer. Then 2 coats dulux weathershield roof and trim. Lucky I had the flat porch roof to work most the way around house. Sprayed with an extension pole.


----------

